#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-09-19
<FloatingGoat> hi
<h00k> Hi
<FloatingGoat> hi i dont like mac whats up?
<h00k> what
<tonyyarusso> I only like my mac with cheese.
<FloatingGoat_> yay
<Takyoji> with tuna and peas? :P
<Takyoji> We srsly need to do something of this LoCo team. :P
 * Takyoji bugs tonyyarusso, h00k, FloatingGoat_, and so on; because he can.
<Takyoji> I should probably even throw out a poll, as I'm quite curious. :P
<Takyoji> Because I'm wondering if we've been losing people due to Unity as well. xP
<Takyoji> since everytime I come across someone else that uses a Linux distro, that they used to use Ubuntu until 11.04
<Takyoji> and fled to another distro
<Takyoji> It would be nice if we could just have a distro-agnostic activism group.
<h00k> oh, hi
<h00k> Takyoji: like a LUG
<Takyoji> LUG has more of a connotation of technical support
<Takyoji> but yes
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-09-20
<Takyoji> Anyone have an idea of an alternative for people to map their location, as of our LoCo?
<h00k> Takyoji: alternative to...?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I'm still using 10.04...holding out for Gnome 3 to be in the repos.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: LP used to have a Google Maps feature, but removed it :(
<h00k> :o oh, they did!
<Takyoji> tonyyarusso: a replacement for the map feature on Launchpad
 * Obsidian1723 is waiting for a fork of gnome2
<Obsidian1723> I'm not a fan of gnome3 or unity at all.
<Obsidian1723> unity, gnome3, and even Windows 8 Metro UIs, all alienate users.
<Takyoji> So yea, I'm writing a poll about that, for the mailing list. :P
<Obsidian1723> I love gnome2's minimalistic-yet-very-customizable approache. XFCE is close, but close enough. It lacks.
<Obsidian1723> Unless someone forks gnome2, I'll probably just go to the command line or XFCE.
<Takyoji> I have the questions "current distro", "distro you'd suggest to others", and so on. Should I have it single choice or multiple choices?
<Takyoji> are there any distros where GNOME 3 is pretty much choiceless? :P
<tonyyarusso> What do you mean by choiceless?
<Takyoji> as in it being the default desktop environment, I guess
<tonyyarusso> Fedora
<Takyoji> Also, should I have it multiple choice or not for questions of "current desktop OS", "desktop OS you'd suggest to others", etc?
<Takyoji> Whereas, they can choose more than one option at once or not
<Takyoji> tonyyarusso: Look good? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&formkey=dHV5N19XOGFDbFozNkhiUWVhNy1IV0E6MQ
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: um, Unix is not Linux.
<Takyoji> I know that
<Takyoji> So "none of the above", or? :P
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<Takyoji> Or "nothing Linux/Unix"?
<tonyyarusso> sure
<tonyyarusso> You may also need to explain the "as of a year ago" bit to people more.  Like, but a blurb at the top stating your purpose, so they know what's going on.
<h00k> Takyoji: I may have responded, but I'm from WI. Don't kill me.
<tonyyarusso> Also, I'd suggest calling it a "survey" instead of a "poll".
<Takyoji> after I already sent it across the mailing lists with that title. :P
<Takyoji> Quite nifty of Google Doc's realtime nature.
<Takyoji> One of them in favor of of Unity and GNOME 3, another with hatred of GNOME 3 and Unity
<Takyoji> Heh, a likeminded person
<Takyoji> Unity is horrendous on a multi-monitor setup; really annoys me that it still hasn't been addressed
<Takyoji> I have 2 monitors
<rlaager> That's how all this new stuff is. It works on some developer's machine and they push it out.
<rlaager> Meanwhile, those of us that actually want to do things with our computers have to endure init scripts that blow up (upstart), machines that don't boot or show no/broken status (plymouth), etc.
<Takyoji> really disappointing to see all those great GNOME 3 panel applet go to waste
<Takyoji> You should see how spiffy I have my setup, I actually have it where there's a panel on the right (like 100 pixels wide or so) on a widescreen display, and use that panel to display rows of realtime graphs of CPU usage, RAM, network usage, SWAP, and so on
<Takyoji> and by concept of Unity (and perhaps GNOME 3), there is no way possible to do that.
<Takyoji> I was also at some point going to write a panel applet that would also show realtime stats of my web servers as well, for the sheer curiosity and sake of monitoring
<Takyoji> but again, those possibilities are thrown out the window
<Takyoji> and currently Linux Mint is the top suggested OS for others (as I would also do myself)
<FloatingGoat> i still use 11.04
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-09-25
<Takyoji> Soooo, your typical Linux distro DOESN'T have an IPsec stack installed by default?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-09-16
<mthx> Hey everyone. Any release party's planned next month?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-09-17
<tonyyarusso> mthx: I don't think I've heard of any yet.  You should organize one!
